# Camellos - spacciatori



## Farro

Silvia, en español, a los spacciatori se les conoce como camellos. Es un término en argot pero muy extendido a todos los niveles (prensa, televisión, etc). De hecho, no recuerdo en este momento ningún otro nombre que no sea ese.


----------



## Malaia

Los "camellos" de la droga son los traficantes...Viene del hecho de ir y venir con el material para su venta. "Trafico" conlleva un sentido de movimiento en cualquier tema..."tráfico de influencia" por ejemplo.
Desconozco si haya otra palabra para "camello" más técnico. ¿Por qué camello y no otra palabra? ummmmm...


----------



## xeneize

"Spacciatore" en Argentina es _dealer_, nada de "camellos", inglés básico nomás


----------



## Dankgerit

En México y otros lugares de Latinoamerica se conocen como "narcotraficantes" a veces simplemente "narcos".


----------



## Malaia

¡Exacto!, sabía que había una palabra más técnica para el camello. Por cierto...ya sé que sabes que "aveces" va separado, seguro que el espaciador te falló, pero lo digo para los que no lo sepan.


----------



## Dankgerit

Cierto, ya lo corrijo .


----------



## Cristina.

Dealer (non viene l'accezione di droga) in italiano non significa 'spacciatore', ma agente de bolsa (operatore di borsa), tratante.
En lunfardo dicen diler (esta palabra ya la conocía  y sabía que la dicen los argentinos, no me preguntéis cómo lo sé )


Pusher 

Ehemmm, narcos o narcotraficantes es a una escala mucho mayor que el simple 'camello'.
Narcotrafficante : grosso trafficante internazionale di droga (accorc. narco)


----------



## xeneize

Por supuesto, _dealer_ en inglés quiere decir muchas cosas, pero en inglés de América es también el "spacciatore" de merca (drogas), o sea el "pusher".
Y en Argentina cuajó esa acepción, pero no en Italia o en España por supuesto, nunca dije eso  
No es lunfardo, por lo menos ahora ya no...no sé si salió de ahi, pero ahora es simple español de Argentina.
Se dice mucho y aparece en la prensa. Se escribe _dealer_ o _díler_.
En italiano, en jerga, sí oí _pusher_, en varios sitios, acá inclusive.
_Narco_ o _narcotraficante_, tanto en castellano como en italiano, yo también lo veo como algo mucho más grande.
¿En México acaso se llaman así también los expendedores chicos de drogas?


----------



## Cristina.

Tranqui, Xeneize  ,el comentario de dealer/diler no lo hecho por referencia a ti, sino para aportar algo al hilo (enseguida te sientes aludido  ) y no me respondas porque no voy a contestar .
Simplemente he dicho que dealer no viene contemplado en italiano como 'camello', pero lo he dicho porque nadie antes lo había dicho. Tú habías dicho "spacciatore" en Argentina es dealer, nada de camellos" , nada de Italia .

En cuanto a lo de lunfardo o no, yo lo entiendo como 'argot' en España.
(en España 'camello' es argot, coloquial, y con 'lunfardo' quiero significar que es 'argot' o 'coloquial', ya sé que se utiliza en el argentino de todos los días, pero no creo que "dealer/diler" lo utilice el Ministro. La próxima vez explicitaré 'argentino coloquial' o 'argentino slang' y así todos contentos)

A veces da miedo intervenir en un hilo porque enseguida te sientes aludido


----------



## Neuromante

No estoy seguro sobre lo de que "Camello" es argot, Cristina. Me suena que ya ha sido recogido por la RAE, pero no tengo ese diccionario.


----------



## Cristina.

camello
Pues mira, Neuro, ahora me entero de que no viene recogida esa acepción en el DRAE., y de que en Colombia es una actividad retribuida (el equivalente de "curro")
Aunque sea argot, jerga, coloquial, slang, etc., como se lo quiera llamar, puede venir recogido o no en el DRAE
(en el DRAE viene recogido 'perico' = cocaína y no viene 'farlopa', que se utiliza muchísimo más)

Pero está claro que es argot


----------



## xeneize

No entendí el mensaje, yo no me sentí aludido en absoluto, tampoco entendí eso de "no contestar", no veo qué habría que contestar 
Como ustedes pusieron _camello_, puse el equivalente argentino, o sea _dealer_, nada más.
Quedó patente que eso es lo que se dice en Argentina, no en Italia (no veo como se podía pensar eso, yo dije: "así se dice en Argentina". Y Argentina no es Italia ), o sea que es la traducción del italiano "spacciatore", como escribí. Por otro lado, _camello_ tampoco se dice en Italia, ¿o no?...
_Dealer_ en inglés significa muchas cosas más, pero acá hablábamos del significado de "spacciatore" nomás. No me parece que en este contexto tenga mucha importancia el hecho de que _dealer _en inglés también indica quién realiza una transacción comercial, singificado que luego penetró en italiano, aunque no tenga un uso muy difundido que digamos.
De todas formas, este significado está muy relacionado con el _dealer_ argentino: él también realiza una transacción comercial, o no?..
Sí que puede ser argot, no sostuve el contrario.
El problema es que no todo lo que es argot en Argentina es lunfardo, aunque el lunfardo sea un argot.
No sé si me explico 
El argot juvenil o aquello de los dealers, no es lunfardo. Por eso _dealer_ sería voz coloquial, o incluso argot, pero ya no lunfardo en sentido estricto, aunque puede que ése sea su origen.
Saludos


----------



## heidita

xeneize said:


> Como ustedes pusieron _camello_, puse el equivalente argentino, o sea _dealer_, nada más.
> Quedó patente que eso es lo que se dice en Argentina,


 
Así lo entendí yo también.





> Dealer en inglés significa muchas cosas más, pero acá hablábamos del significado de "spacciatore" nomás.




La verdad, estoy contigo, ya que si nos ponemos así, _camello_ en España también es el animal.

Camello en España, bastante conocido en todas las zonas, es argot, o coloquial.

Narcotraficante sería más formal.


----------



## Cristina.

No estoy de acuerdo.
Narcotraficante no es que sea más formal, es que es otra cosa distinta de camello. Aparte de que narcotraficante no veo yo que sea formal.
Camello -> pequeño vendedor.
Narcotraficante o su acortamiento narco -> Gran vendedor.

Por ejemplo, las 'mulas' son 'camellas' , mientras que Pablo Escobar era un narcotraficante o narco.


----------



## karunavera

Cristina. said:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> Narcotraficante no es que sea más formal, es que es otra cosa distinta de camello. Aparte de que narcotraficante no veo yo que sea formal.
> Camello -> pequeño vendedor.
> Narcotraficante o su acortamiento narco -> Gran vendedor.
> 
> Por ejemplo, las 'mulas' son 'camellas' , mientras que Pablo Escobar era un narcotraficante o narco.


esoy completametne de acuerdo con  Cristina: el De mauro pone:
*Narcotrafficante*=CO nel linguaggio giornalistico (e non solo, aggiungo io), *grosso* trafficante internazionale di droga.


----------



## xeneize

Sí, yo también lo veo así, con esta diferencia, que también la hay en italiano entre _spacciatore_ y _narcotrafficante_ o _narco_.
Pero no creo que Heidita quiso poner en duda la diferencia entre _narcotraficante_ y _camello_...Nomás quiso decir que la primera palabra le parece de uso algo más formal que _camello_, que evidentemente ve como más coloquial o jergal...¿Verdad, Heidita?


----------



## heidita

xeneize said:


> Pero no creo que Heidita quiso poner en duda la diferencia entre _narcotraficante_ y _camello_...


 
Pues no, soy perfectamente consciente de la diferencia.



> Nomás quiso decir que la primera palabra le parece de uso algo más formal que _camello_, que evidentemente ve como más coloquial o jergal...¿Verdad, Heidita?


¡¡Verdad!!


----------

